

Whistleblower Snowden escapes arrest in Hong Kong thanks to US errors - teawithcarl
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/23/edward-snowden-gchq

======
nxn
I must say, I quite enjoy how so many countries are eagerly playing a game of
"pass the Snowden" by throwing him over U.S. reach. It just goes to show that
the behavior of the U.S. post 911 isn't winning over many friends -- in fact,
it is a bit ironic to see us go from being hated by a few groups of
extremists/terrorists to feeling like the whole world is, quite frankly,
becoming sick of our government's actions and attitude.

